# Home Shortcut Numbers



## srazook (Mar 28, 2010)

The Home Shortcut numbers are not in order.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

srazook said:


> The Home Shortcut numbers are not in order.
> View attachment 43918


 not just edge bolt also


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

srazook said:


> The Home Shortcut numbers are not in order.
> View attachment 43918


What do you mean they're not in order? They are in numerical order within their group.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> What do you mean they're not in order? They are in numerical order within their group.


Used to be fixed were 0 1 2 3 4 not 0 1 2 4 5

For some reason they took 3 out of fixed and placed it down with the numbers you can set and placed 5 up in fixed.

Most likely a mistake that will be addressed.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

KevTech said:


> Used to be fixed were 0 1 2 3 4 not 0 1 2 4 5
> 
> For some reason they took 3 out of fixed and placed it down with the numbers you can set and placed 5 up in fixed.
> 
> Most likely a mistake that will be addressed.


Ahh, got cha.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Indians


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

The same thing happened to me too and my kids were very confused where Amazon Prime went because it got displaced by the reorder. I had to re-add it back.

I believe it has to do with TiVo+ and "reserving" a space for it, but not yet having it pushed down to your box. Looking at DaveZatz's video at the URL below, it looks like TiVo+ is going to be defaulted to between "What to Watch" (2) and "Apps" (4) and TiVo is going to override your existing shortcuts to make it happen.


----------

